# fer cinc cèntims



## Matti

Bona tarda foreres/forers/foreros ?
Em podeu ajudar amb aquesta expressió si us plau?

"Ens podries fer cinc cèntims del teus orígens artístics?"

Es tracta de una entrevista amb una disenyadora de roba.
Gràcies (and please correct any mistakes in this message, thanks)


----------



## louhevly

Matti said:


> Bona tarda foreres/forers/foreros ?
> Em podeu ajudar amb aquesta expressió si us plau?
> 
> "Ens podries fer cinc cèntims del teus orígens artístics?"
> 
> Es tracta de una entrevista amb una disenyadora de roba.
> Gràcies (and please correct any mistakes in this message, thanks)



A figurative translation might be:

"Can you tell us a little about your artistic beginnings?"

cèntim
POP. fer cinc cèntims d'una cosa Explicar-la breument a algú.

Lou


----------



## Matti

Thanks Lou, obvious really, brain in lazy mode. Still interested to know where expression comes from. Adeu!


----------



## louhevly

Matti said:


> Thanks Lou, obvious really, brain in lazy mode. Still interested to know where expression comes from. Adeu!



The DCVB (http://dcvb.iecat.net/default.asp) says:

5. Quantitat mínima de qualsevol cosa; cast. pizca, átomo. Emprant locucions... qu'escorxan ses oreyes de tothom que té un cèntim de vergonya, Ignor. 1.

So perhaps "cinc cèntims" is a figurative expression for a very small amount.

Lou


----------



## ajohan

Well, the expressions "if you want my five cents" or "give me your five cents about ....." actually exist in English but the meaning is a little different. It's for giving your opinion about some topic or other so it probably wouldn't be suitable here.

EDIT
Sorry folks, for some reason I got mixed up with "two cents" and didn't realise until Lou pointed it out.


----------



## chics

És fer una petita introducció o resum. Moltes vegades després es desenvolupa el tema, per exemple, es pregunta "em pots fer cinc cèntims de què és això?" per parlar després del "això" al llarg s'una entrevista. Explicar breument el que es considera important pel que es parlarà o s'està parlant. Explicar una mica per sobre.


----------



## louhevly

ajohan said:


> Well, the expressions "if you want my five cents" or "give me your five cents about ....." actually exist in English but the meaning is a little different. It's for giving your opinion about some topic or other so it probably wouldn't be suitable here.



In the States we only give two cents ;-).


----------



## ernest_

Matti said:


> Thanks Lou, obvious really, brain in lazy mode. Still interested to know where expression comes from. Adeu!



Deu ser que amb 5 cèntims no podies comprar gaire quantitat de res, no? També hi ha l'expressió "sopar de duro" per dir que una cosa és inversemblant ("no m'expliquis sopars de duro!"), deu ser que un sopar deuria valdre bastant més que un duro, quan es va inventar l'expressió.


----------



## Matti

Well that all makes a lot of sense and 'cents' so..Gràcies a tothom!


----------



## ajohan

louhevly said:


> In the States we only give two cents ;-).


 
Same here; I don't know what I was thinking when I wrote it.


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots, 

Be Matti, veig que ja te'n han _fet cinc centims_!


----------

